# Front seats worn out



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

wjhgolf4 said:


> My front seats - standard cloth on ECO model - are worn out to the point where I would like to replace them. The seat cushions have given out - IMO. Does anyone know where to buy replacements?


Where are you located? I have a full set.


----------



## wjhgolf4 (Jul 20, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Where are you located? I have a full set.


Grand Rapids, MI - what exactly do you have? Price?


----------



## wjhgolf4 (Jul 20, 2019)

wjhgolf4 said:


> Grand Rapids, MI - what exactly do you have? Price?





wjhgolf4 said:


> Grand Rapids, MI - what exactly do you have? Price?


(248) 496 - 0062 Text me.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

wjhgolf4 said:


> (248) 496 - 0062 Text me.


I have the complete set of seats, front and back including bolsters (air bags). I took them out of my car when I installed leather seats. I am in SE WI. It is about fours to drive it.


----------



## wjhgolf4 (Jul 20, 2019)

Would you sell just the front 2? What features on them? What color - year? What town? Price?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Black, 2014, stock cloth from LT, possibly.


----------



## wjhgolf4 (Jul 20, 2019)

Thanks anyway, but NO.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

OK, why no? You asked for seats, you should probably be more specific. What features you want, how far your willing to go, how much your willing to spend etc. I would have probably given you a different answer.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

This self-serve yard has 5 Cruzes in stock and seats are less than $25 each: Home
This self-serve yard has 2 Cruzes in stock and seats are less than $35 each: Vehicle Inventory, Auto Parts | LKQ Pick Your Part Wayland


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

I decided to go this route like, 6 months ago and never got around to installing them until last week.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

What brand and style? Where did you get them? What about airbags? Or the airbag warning?


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Spec-d, got them from CarID, if I remember correctly. No airbags, and I have a few resistors on the way that make the light go away. Those are on ebay for like 5 bucks for a pack of 10 or 20 or something like that. I couldn't bring myself to spend over 200 bucks on planted seat brackets, so one day I just went to home depot, busted out the angle grinder and welder, and spent the whole day getting the passenger seat adjusted. Had to figure out how to get the seat belts to fit back in. I took a lot of pictures and can take more, and am going to do a writeup. It really was not hard. More time consuming trying to engineer the solution and make it fit right, but not bad. You will have to cut some carpet, , but if you do it clean, it's under the seat and nobody will see it. The rear part I just used a piece of 1/2 inch barstock (2 inches wide), cut it to length to fit between the car's mounting holes, drilled, mounted. Then set the seat on it with the sliders in place, and adjusted it until it was centered (the driver's seat will not be perfectly in the middle. It's typical on cars.) to my liking, marked the holes, and removed the bar, drilled, mounted. 

The front mounts where a little more difficult, but not bad if you have a welder. a couple of angled brackets welded to the chassis. It's really more common sense how you do it. Measure many, many times, test fit and mark and test fit again before cutting or drilling (unless you have plenty of time and barstock). 

In all, it took me a total of 2 days of off and on work. The driver's side went much more quickly because I already knew what I was getting into by then. Again, am planning on doing a writeup today or tomorrow.


----------

